# Autofest



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know Jeff from motorcity toys is going to be at autofest in march does anyone know if there will be any other slot venders there?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Haven't seen info, When and where brownie??? I want to go just for slot car deals... if there is any.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*auto fest*

auto fest is only a car show and only jeff motor city toys and afx nut will be the only 2 slot car guys there no diecasters will be there


----------

